# My baby got odd shaped belly HELPPPP



## johnv713 (Dec 3, 2009)

I have a pair of male ratties about 14 months i think. Lately one of which has a huge belly and the shape is kind of odd. Especially on both side. He's eating fine now ..is this something i should worry about?

Please helpppppp this is my first rat and he's my babyyyy

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Could you post pics? It's hard to judge without them.

If they are 14 months I think that rules out late onset megacolen.


----------



## johnv713 (Dec 3, 2009)

I hope so too. He is my precious. Ill get some pics in a sec


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

You have 2 boys right?
Using the flats of your fingers, place them under his belly (he can be sitting on your lap) and using your fingers gently start kneading deeper and deeper to see if you feel anything abnormal. As to what is abnormal, also do this on your other fellow and see what is normal for him.

I shall pray its NOT a mass in his belly


----------



## johnv713 (Dec 3, 2009)

How big of a mass should i look for....It doesn't seem like a mass but he look rather plumb like he's pregnant. The front part of his belly is firm but not bloated. On both sides of his belly (from bird eye view) he looks bloated. It's been 3 days since this happened and the size of his stomach hasn't gone down. 

He still eats a lot but a bit lethargic.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Is he pooping?


----------



## johnv713 (Dec 3, 2009)

Pooping...oh that I don't know because he's caged up with my other boy rat. I know he's urinating fine though cuz i picked him up and he kinda rained on me ;D


----------



## johnv713 (Dec 3, 2009)

I just separated him and gave him some food. He's eating well at the moment. BTW what's type of food do you guys feed yours?


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

To test if he is pooping you can keep him separated like that, or sit him in a bowl of shallow water. Hopefully he is indeed pooping just fine.

Many of us feed lab blocks like harlan teklad. Whatever you feed him though he should poop soon, rats do it fairly frequently.


----------



## johnv713 (Dec 3, 2009)

I fed him and he ate but not pooping ...please adviseeee


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Try putting him in lukewarm (test it against your wrist to make sure it is not too hot) water to get him to go. If he is still not pooping, whether its late onset megacolon or an obstruction due to a tumor, he may need to be put to sleep  Even if he does go I'd bring him to a vet, but if he won't I'd say it's fairly urgent and something he should be seen ASAP for.


----------



## johnv713 (Dec 3, 2009)

Ok i put him in the tub filled with about 2 inches of warm water....He was able to poop some albeit not a lot. Maybe 5 droppings at most. 

Usually he's able to climb out of the tub but because of the extra weight he's just doesn't have the strength to jump out. And hes a bit lethargic too not as energetic as he used to be.


----------



## johnv713 (Dec 3, 2009)

Where can I find a rattie vet in Houston? How much do they usually charge? I've never been to a vet before so pardon the ignorance.


----------



## johnv713 (Dec 3, 2009)

Sadly I think he may have Megacolon even at this age. I did some research on the web and the pictures show the same symptoms (bloated abomen) 

I'm so depressed as he is my first rat and he's very adorable. Always follow me around like a dog. Gonna be a suck week for me. 

Thanks all


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

http://www.aemv.org/vetlist.cfm

This site has some rat vets in your area.

You can call them and ask what their exam fee is, it varies a lot. 

I'm very sorry


----------



## johnv713 (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks

I spoke to a vet and she said it's rather rare to see Megacolon in rats. It's more prevalent in cats n dogs. 


Thanks for the link


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

I do disagree with the vet, though I understand why they are saying that. Most rats with MC die before weaning, so they are not sold to other people or adopted out yet, and also, the people that breed rats who produce litters with MC are not likely to take their rats to the vet. So it is rare for a vet to see a case of it, but not actually rare. Sadly I've been on forums for a little while now and seen quite a few cases for it  Late onset however is not as common as early onset.

When you see the vet let us know what they say.


----------



## johnv713 (Dec 3, 2009)

I sure will....I booked an appointment for tomorrow morning. For the time being I will "help" him poop by massaging his abdomen.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes, sounds like a good plan. Good luck!


----------

